# Step up / down question



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all, what wattage are your transformers capable of?

I am thinking of getting a transformer, so my generator can be used to power eveything if I make a planned trip soon... (only using if no hook-up and miles from anyone)

My genny is 5000W (need to check) - so I am assuming AC and fridge and battery charging is under 5000W at 110V...

and my 240V load is anything from 0-5000 (kettle, PC, heaters etc)

I think I have answered my question 

A 5000 transformer may be enough, but not with everything running at once.... not that you would have AC _and_ heating on , etc...

John


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Many RVer have 110 kettle, and other appliances even hairdryer.

My genny is 6.5kw and i was wondering how much it would cost to step up the voltage to the plugs.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks John..

I dont really want to go down the 110 replacement route.. just want something a bit more than a low power inverter, which doubles as a step down when on EHU in UK e.g.

step up downs at 5000W are only £150ish... seems to be ok?

here

John


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We have a pretty demanding 'All Electric' coach (no jokes please), whereas there is no propane on board.

Karl ('the magnificent' as I have titled him) at KJS RV Service installed our transformer in a matter of a few hours. We purchased ours in the USA and it has an 8,000 watt capacity, although we will never reach that capacity on the available amperage connections in Europe. Most have around 3,000 watt transformers, or so I have heard.

Important attributes of our transformer were:
1. rated for continuous supply
2. time delay for start-up surge protection
3. power stability at +/- 4%

Since we have a 50-amp coach, there are better ways to connect these types of input than just a single 2-to-1 output transformer (for those coaches with 240-volt appliances on board like stove and aqua hot). This involves (quoted from a friend) a transformer that is 220 in and 220 out CENTER TAPPED (Basically it is two 220 to 120 transformers in phase with a common input and one common output, the neutral is the common output).

Karl would understand!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Rah..


----------

